# Flow Evolve Spinner 2011



## wheel408 (Jan 16, 2012)

Amazon.com: Flow Evolve Spinner 2011 Snowboard Bindings Sz. L Black/Blue: Sports & Outdoors
Has anybody heard of these I want a pair but want a review before hand. They sound like the most genius idea ever but you never know. let me know if anybody have or tried them out. Cause I cant find them on the flow site or anywhere else other than that amazon site. thanks guys



-WheeL408


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

wheel408 said:


> Amazon.com: Flow Evolve Spinner 2011 Snowboard Bindings Sz. L Black/Blue: Sports & Outdoors
> Has anybody heard of these I want a pair but want a review before hand. They sound like the most genius idea ever but you never know. let me know if anybody have or tried them out. Cause I cant find them on the flow site or anywhere else other than that amazon site. thanks guys
> 
> 
> ...


Flows are great but I'd avoid these ones as they really are bottom of the line. I have the M-11s and as far as the Flow technology goes it really does work amazingly well.


----------



## wheel408 (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't think you've read what they do ? the allow you to adjust the angle of your stance while on the slopes no tools necessary. I think that will allow you to set your bindings to your perfect riding preference but i cant find any reviews


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

wheel408 said:


> I don't think you've read what they do ? the allow you to adjust the angle of your stance while on the slopes no tools necessary. I think that will allow you to set your bindings to your perfect riding preference but i cant find any reviews


I did see that, but really changing your stance angles should only take a few tries until you hit on something that works. Sacrificing everything else for something that you won't be changing after a couple tries seems like a bad trade off.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

They might be the Flow Rentals. Meaning cheap.

Angles don't make THAT much of a difference if your one or two notches off. I've ridden anywhere from 18-9* front and back foot.


----------



## wheel408 (Jan 16, 2012)

Very true thanks for the feedback


----------



## BoBBYdaBo$$ (Nov 6, 2011)

If you are going to get flows with out breaking the bank completely, i would get the flow flite 2's, the evolves are rental bindings, i use the flite 2's and love them (freeride mainly with some park)


----------



## wheel408 (Jan 16, 2012)

StanceFind - Snowboard Stance Machine Intro #1 - YouTube Watching this video made me realize these bindings might be worth the price, Yea I know these are rentals but do you think that a big name company like Flow would release a binding not to there standard rental or not? Knowing the machine in the video is no where in America I think makes this binding worth the cost. Makes a lot of sense what the video saying and explaining. I think I'm going to take a chance and try them out give me like 3 weeks from this post to try them out and tinker with them and write the first review. thanks guys for the feed back.


----------



## Fedor (Apr 10, 2012)

Hello.
I am just fanatic Flow Evolve Spinner.
But unfortunatly my bindings are broken 

I'd like to buy "Flow Evolve Spinner 2011 size XL" used or new.
Also I want to buy broken "Flow Evolve Spinner 2011 size XL" or only one binding (not pair).


Maybe anybody tells me other bindings that can easy change the angle?

thanks guys


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm late here, but those are indeed rental bindings. Says so right in the description too. The problem isn't the quality, it's the mechanism. Flow already has a lot of moving parts, the spinner adds to it. The rental shop at my local hill rents out "spinner" bindings. They suck. Feels very dead underfoot so forget about board feel. They also move so you might end up with a different angle at the bottom of the hill than you did at the top. Especially after a crash.

By the way, just looking at the highback and chassis, it looks just like a Flow Five binding. So basically it's a Flow Five in spinner/rental form.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Fedor said:


> Hello.
> I am just fanatic Flow Evolve Spinner.
> But unfortunatly my bindings are broken
> 
> ...


All bindings are easy to change the angle. Just loosen the screws and turn it. I don't see why anyone would buy an inferior product just so they can adjust something that is already easily adjustable. Plus once you find a stance you like (which really shouldn't take long) why would you want it to move easily?


----------

